# Testbericht: Oakley Radar vs. Rudy Project Rydon



## Cawi (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Bericht sollte erst zu den Oakley-Brillen hinein, da er nun aber etwas ausführlicher geworden ist und für manche vielleicht eine Hilfe darstellen könnte stelle ich ihn mal hier rein.

Brillen: Oakley Radar Persimmon Black Iridium VS. Rudy Project Rydon Photochromic Red

Erst mal vorab, beim Preis ist die Rudy klar überlegen. Ist die Rydon mit den roten Gläsern bereits ab knappen 150 zu bekommen muss man für die Radar mit Persimmon Black Iridium wenn es nach Oakley geht knappe 260 auf den Tisch blättern.
Von der optischen Leistung mal abgesehen ist die Radar der Rydon allerdings in Passform und Windschutz bei weitem überlegen.
An der Rydon hab ich pausenlos herumgebogen und gebastelt, immer mit sehr guten Resultaten, die Brille war im Gesicht vergessen allerdings wenn ich mich daran erinnerte, dass ich sie auf der Nase habe spürte ich immer einen leichten Druck und manchmal verrutschte sie auch etwas.
Bei Oakley nichts davon. Der Rahmen ist hier komplett fix und nicht anpassbar, braucht es aber auch nicht. Aufsetzen, die Bügel nicht auf die Ohren aufliegen lassen sondern etwa 1cm höher, die Brille sitzt bombenfest und nicht die kleinsten Druckgefühle.
Auch das Problem, dass verschwitzte Augenbrauen Feuchtigkeit, Fett oder sonst was auf die Gläser bannen hab ich bei der Oakley nie.
Der Nachteil aber, wenn die Brille nicht von vorne herein perfekt passt kann man sie nicht regulieren und es gibt wohl eine ziemliche Streuung in der Präzision bei der Herstellung. 
Ich hab ein top Modell abbekommen, aber bei einer 260 Brille dürfen plastik-rotznasen, zu lockere oder zu straffe Bügel oder sonstige Fertigungstoleranzen einfach nicht vorkommen. Nebenbei, die Rudy Project ist top verarbeitet.
Zum Windschutz nochmal, RP ist hier auch schon sehr gut, allerdings kann sie nicht das Gefühl von "stehender Luft" vermitteln wie die Oakley.
Weder beim Radfahren mit 55km/h noch bei 120 im Auto mit aus dem Fenster gestrecktem Kopf hab ich je den leisesten Lufthauch am Auge gespürt. Für mich als Linsenträger ein gewaltiger Pluspunkt.

Nun aber zu den Gläsern.  Beim ersten betrachten sehen die Oakley deutlich wertiger und auch cooler aus, mit der leichten Verspiegelung die sie drauf haben. Auch die Farbe gefällt besser als die der Rudy. Der Gläserwechsel ist bei beiden Brillen spielend einfach, die Gläser der RP haben aber nach ein paar wechseln am Rand Kratzer aufzuweisen, bei Oakley ist davon (noch) nichts zu sehen. Stört nicht wirklich, da keiner davon im Sichtfeld ist.
Der nächste Pluspunkt für die Oakley ist die Hydrophobe Schicht auf den Gläsern. Anlaufen hab ich noch nie hinbekommen, Nieselregen oder kleinere Spritzer sind mit einmal drüberpusten verschwunden, größere Tropfen perlen von allein ab.
Bei der RP bleibt sowohl als auch im Sichtfeld hängen.

Im hellsten Zustand geben sich die Brillen nichts. Keine Unterschiede an Helligkeit feststellbar, allerdings scheint die Oakley einen Tick klarer zu sein als die RP. Auch hat sie einen etwas stärkeren Aufhellungseffekt und gibt ein etwas wärmeres Bild ab als die RP die trotz der roten Farbe im Vergleich etwas steril wirken.

Nach 10 Sekunden in der Sonne sind beide schon kräftig am Tönen gewesen, die RP ist hierbei einen Tick schneller, allerdings verliert sie auch etwas ihre Farbe und geht deutlich ins gräuliche während die Oakley keinen Grauschleier drüberlegt sondern mehr Tiefe in die Farbe bringt.
Nach 30 Sekunden haben beide Brillen ihre dunkelste Tönung erreicht und der Vergleich kann beginnen. Die RP wird eine Spur dunkler, ist aber auf der Nase nicht zu erkennen, da die Oakley wieder mit den Farben weiter runter geht. Im Gegenteil, gefühlt ist man mit der Oakley sogar besser dran da die RP irgendwie noch einen leichten Rosastich rüber bringt. Fällt aber wirklich nur auf wenn man sie parallel auf der Nase hat.
Auch hier wieder scheint die Oakley ein klareres Bild anzuzeigen, als ob die Gläser blitzsauber sind und die RP leicht verschmutzt - was aber nicht der Fall war, da beide frisch aus dem Ultraschallreinigungsgerät kommen und so sauber waren wie nur möglich.

Beim dunkel zu hell ist die Oakley anfangs spür und sichtbar schneller. Sie erreicht den Zwischenschritt etwa 40% schneller als die RP, allerdings behält sie einen leisen Hauch an Tönung noch ziemlich lange während die RP schon ganz hell ist. Dieser Hauch ist allerdings wirklich auch mit abgeklebter Stelle nur zu erkennen wenn man sehr genau danach sucht.

Zwei Dinge die beim Tragen noch auffallen:
Die Oakley scheint Blendungen etwas stärker abzuschwächen. Sie ist keinesfalls so wie eine polarisierte Brille, dass sie Reflexionen ausblendet, es fällt nur auf, dass sie die hellsten Bereiche stärker heruntergestuft scheinen als mit der RP, in jeder Tönungsstufe, obwohl die dunklen Bereiche stets gleich bleiben.
Zweitens, als ich die Brille zu testzwecken in der prallen Sonne aufhatte merkte man doch recht deutlich, die RP ändert gerade ihre Farbe oder ist jetzt auf dunkelster Stufe getönt.
Die Oakley musste ich im Gegensatz dazu abnehmen und nachprüfen, ob sie sich denn überhaupt tönt, denn sie erledigt ihre Arbeit extrem unauffällig, auch wenn man konzentriert darauf achtet. Wenn man das nicht tut, fällt allerdings die Arbeit der RP auch fast bis garnicht auf.
Auch muss gesagt werden, dass die Gläser so wie ich sie heute getestet habe noch keineswegs ihre dunkelste Stufe erreicht hatten, dafür war die Sonne nicht stark genug und sobald ich sie bei passendem Licht auf das Prüfen kann wird es nachgeliefert.
Die kurze Bemerkung am Ende: Ich hab die Brillen mit schwarzem Isolierband abgeklebt. Bei der Rudy Project kein Problem, alles super. Bei der Oakley fingen da schon die Probleme an, dass das Band aufgrund der hydrophoben Gläser nicht haften wollte und dass ich die ganze Runde drum herum machen musste und dann noch feste andrücken.
Beim Abziehen allerdings lief das bei der RP nicht mehr so rosig ab. Es ging nicht wirklich leicht und diese unangenehmen kleinen Kleberestchen blieben zurück. Bei der Oakley hingegen ging das Tape herunter wie nichts und nicht die kleinste Spur davon blieb zurück =)

Als Fazit, die Oakley scheint der RP eigentlich so gut wie überall einen Tick überlegen zu sein. Sie hat tolle Vorteile und ist die perfekteste Brille die ich mir vorstellen kann, ist den Aufpreis von gut 100 aber nicht unbedingt wert wenn man nicht Perfektionist ist, keine Geldsorgen hat, das Beste will das man bekommen kann oder nicht Linsenträger ist und mit allen anderen Brillen Probleme hat, dass sie im Auge austrocknen.
Für extrem sonnige Tage oder den Einsatz im Wintersport, am Meer oder sonst wo lohnt es sich allerdings bei beiden Brillen noch eine zweite, polarisierte Scheibe zu bestellen, da die Gläser mit den Verhältnissen leicht überfordert sind, vor allem wenn man etwas empfindlichere Augen hat. Auch hier wieder zeigt sich ein deutlicher Preisunterschied:
Rudy hat welche ab 115 im Programm, bei Oakley muss man mindestens 140 berappen.

Edit meint: die Fotos werden bald möglichst durch bessere ersetzt.


----------



## Cawi (27. Juli 2010)

Hier noch ein Bild auf dem man die Tönung der Oakley besser sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

